

Stop Calling it a $600 Phone - ruswick
http://ruswick.tumblr.com/post/29638203235/stop-it

======
ezesolares
Its a 600$+ phone! 200$ and then, during your contract time, you pay the rest.

~~~
ruswick
No. The price of mobile service is the same for both subsidized and
unsubsidized users.

When you buy a subsidized phone, you don't redistribute the cost. You
eliminate part of the cost and in return forfeit a number of freedoms to your
carrier.

~~~
ezesolares
And then, you save it by getting a prepaid plan.

